# Pre-patent Bear Polar Longbow



## Rockpile (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm trying to get an idea of the value of a Bear Polar longbow. It is pre patent as the markings say Pat. Applied For and has no Bear coin or button. The other markings are stickers under the varnish that say Polar and Bear There is a stamp that says Paul Gosney (hard to read) Archery, Oxnard Ca. It is in excellent shape from a visual standpoint, just a little wear on the leather grip. Haven't strung it as I've been advised not to do so until I do my research into its value. I'd like to get some evaluations about age and possible value for this and some advice on how to go about doing more research on my own. I've already spoken with the only archery shop near me and they indicated that I need to find out when the patent came through for this bow so I can get an idea how old it actually is. Your help is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockpile (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are some more photos:


----------



## Arlene Gosney (Sep 23, 2010)

I am Paul Gosney's daughter. My dad had an archery shop from 1950 to 1957. If it was a straight bow it was probably sold before 1952. Hope this helps.


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

based on decal and being single shelf, I think it's a 1953. Not a highly sought after Bear bow. A couple years ago when ALL Bears were hot it was $100-$120 bow at best. Now $80-100, if shootable, no delamination, or limb twist.

Seneca


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh yeah...if all looks well tip, lam, & limb-wise, should be no problem stringing & shooting. I would. 

SA


----------

